# Importing personal effects to Egypt



## Zehra (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi,

We are moving to Egypt next year, and are planning to just get tourist visas and extend as necessary since we will not be working. We are planning to bring in a few personal things and a dog. Will it be a problem that we do not have residency? Also, what customs charges can we expect for personal effects?

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt is a land of contradictions and what happens today for one person might not happen for another and then tomorrow it could all be changed again.
Firstly personal affects aren't usually taxed.
There are dogs here and vets but be aware Egyptians aren't fond of dogs and you may struggle to find somewhere to live.
I do not have a residency visa nor a work visa for here but my circumstances are different but I an tell you that my friend who lives and works here.. without a work permit ... used to get a one year residency visa with multiple entries.. this now has to be done 4 times a year. I am sure it is an indirect tax as the price hasn't come down you just pay it 4 times now instead of once, but when she goes to get the residency they question her and now instead of it taking one day it takes about two weeks. Others report the same, but if you are over 60 you don't need residency and you can stay as long as you like, or at least that was the ruling a couple of months ago.
Sorry forgot to say Welcome to th Forum
Maiden


----------



## Zehra (Nov 29, 2009)

*a couple of other questions*

Thanks Maiden,

We are planning to move to Dahab, although the shipping companies we have approached so far are only able to ship to Cairo. 

Are there any more convenient sea ports to bring our personal shipment into (we are shipping from Mauritius so our shipping agents don't seem too clued up on Egypt!)

Also does anyone know if it is possible to bring the dog into Sharm el Sheikh direct or can he only be cleared through Cairo? We have also been asked by Emirates to provide an 'Egyptian import permit' for the dog but have found no reference to this anywhere else - do these permits exist?

Thanks
Zehra


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry Zehra I am clueless about the dog permit.
If you are coming from Mauritius then I would have thought it would be easy to transport your goods but of course the first port of call might be Port Said/Suez and then transported down, ask for door to door transportation although I would suspect that you will have to go to clear you items at customs.
I have sent furniture from here but the agency did everything from packing to getting it to its destination the only thing I had to do was hand over dollars lol


----------

